# Fehler: Abhängigkeit kann nicht erfüllt werden



## wpb (31. Oktober 2010)

Hallo!

Ich bin gerade dabei mit eine Virtual Box auf Ububut
zu installieren. Dazu habe ich die 

virtualbox-3.2_3.2.10-66523~Ubuntu~maverick_amd64

heruntergeladen, und wollte diese installieren.

Ich bekomme aber immer folgenden Fehler:

Fehler: Abhängigkeit kann nicht erfüllt werden: libc6 (>= 2.11)


Weiß da wer weiter?


----------



## sheel (31. Oktober 2010)

Dann lade die libc6 doch zuerst herunter und installiere sie zuerst.


----------



## deepthroat (1. November 2010)

Hi.

Welche Version von Ubuntu verwendest du denn? Du hast dort die VirtualBox Version für Maverick (Ubuntu 10.10) runtergeladen...

Warum willst du denn die VirtualBox Version unbedingt per Hand installieren? Reicht dir die OSE Version aus den Ubuntu Repositories nicht aus? (siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox/Installation#VirtualBox-OSE-Open-Source-Edition)

Die libc6 ist auf jeden Fall schon installiert, aber offenbar zu alt. Installiere einfach eine VirtualBox Version die auch zu deinem System passt.

Gruß


----------

